
An interview with Michael Lopp - aaronbrethorst
http://michael.lopp.usesthis.com/
======
aaronbrethorst
I get the distinct impression he doesn't work at Apple anymore. Anyone know
when that changed?

~~~
TimothyFitz
A few weeks before the most recent WWDC. I believe he left for a stealth mode
startup (which I don't know the name of, or anything else for that matter).

~~~
thoughtfulhuman
i believe he's working at palantir tech now (in the old facebook offices in
palo alto)

------
talonx
Nitpick - The alt text for the "Being Geek" book reads "The site for Michael's
book, 'Being a Geek'."

~~~
talonx
Ok one more - Johnson Murphy is actually Johnston Murphy.

